# 15 YEAR OLD STRIPER!



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES A TANK I DID UP JUST FOR PRACTICE EVERYTHING DONE BY ME TURNED 15 A FEW MONTHS BACK BEEN DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 11 OFF AND ON
HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE THE PIC PIC LOOKS BLURRY FROM THE CAMERA USED REALLY NEED TO SEE IN PERSON TO APPRECIATE










IF YOU CANT SEE THE PIC CHECK OUT THE LINK


http://i33.tinypic.com/t0kp5k.jpg


JAKE BLANCAS


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

nice work


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

good job! 

I painted my first vehicle when I was 15, that was 15 years ago! and that same truck is still around. Hone your talents well and be cool about it, and one day you'll be doing it big! :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

very nice gonna be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS GA CUSTOMS AND MAJIK MIKE!


LOCATED IN FRESNO CALIFORNIA!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice ,wish i had skills like that keep it up bro


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you ny bossman


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats pretty damn good

better than some people that been doing it years


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks slo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

where you located


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

fresno california


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 4 2008, 07:05 PM~11258561
> *fresno california
> *


were in fresno and whats your prices.were looking for a good striper at a resonable price to do our bikes for the show on the 17th.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

are your bikes just the plain frame or are they molded??

it all depends on what you want bro... i charge a plain frame for 20 bucks and molding for 30 a bike

are you just looking to get them striped or patterned out?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 5 2008, 08:54 AM~11263273
> *are your bikes just the plain frame or are they molded??
> 
> it all depends on what you want bro... i charge a plain frame for 20 bucks and molding for 30 a bike
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Price + Good Work= Good Deal


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS AUSTIN ACE!

JUST TRYING TO GET RECOGNIZED


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

real nice work


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep it up!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn, for a second I thought it was a 15 year old stripper......


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks rod stewart!


lmao 59 impala


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks miklo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 5 2008, 07:10 PM~11268752
> *Damn, for a second I thought it was a 15 year old stripper......
> *


i wish! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sserious talent right there!!!! might have to contract you on something before you get famouse...


before you know it mofos gonna be flying you all over the place!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS SLO


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP FEEDING HIM POSITIVE ... THEN SEEN WHAT HE IS DOIN AT 20

NICE TO HEAR STORIES LIKE THAT


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS RIDER CHRONICLES!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

you are really good homie. i'm 16 and i wanna learn how to stripe...this is motivation right here!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS 919 RIDER I STOPPED FOR AROUND 9 MONTHS AND BARELY GOT BACK INTO IT AROUND 2 MONTHS AGO


IF YOU DO START JUST STICK WITH IT BRO ITS FRUSTRATING IN THE BEGGGINING BUT ONCE YOU GET THE HANG OF IT ITS ALL GRAVY


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for the advice...keep at it and post up more pics :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 5 2008, 06:10 PM~11268752
> *Damn, for a second I thought it was a 15 year old stripper......
> *


thats what I thought to lol. I was kinda scared to click on it. didn't want that Hansen dude at my door


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11297091
> *thats what I thought to lol. I was kinda scared to click on it. didn't want that Hansen dude at my door
> *


 :roflmao: 









OOom Bop ..............


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

IF ANYONE NEEDS WORK DONE GIVE ME A CALL OR SHOOT ME A PM

559-455-7805


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

Clean work lil homie


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks vago


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE WORK


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

keep up the good work kid......looks chingon!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i red the title and i thought it said 15 year old stripper i was like wtf??? lol


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS BOWTIE LEGACY! THANKS BENNYHILL!

THANKS REGAL KING!LMAO 68 NIOU1


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good! Looks like you got a career ahead of you! :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks cd blazin


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

holy shit 15 years old :0


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Seen some of your work at the slm supershow looks good, keep up the good work little homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let see some more pics


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo! good meeting you Jake, hit me up if you ever need anything. 
curly
562-208-8380 cell

Post some pics of your pit bulls!!!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice meeting you to curly! thanks a bunch for everything the advice the silver leaf and the velvet and the wipe out tool 

whenever your down in fresno again give me a call bro




heres a pic of the FREAKSHOW!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Work. *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

very impressive work man!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

does your moms let you make road trips


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

not yet bro im just local right now


ill be out there by the time im 17


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11474516
> *not yet bro im just local right now
> ill be out there by the time im 17
> *


damn you may have to do a sleepover or sumthin one weekend.....i need yo work :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

for sure bro ill see whats up with going out there next summer


ill be heading down to LA in a few months to stripe up a motorcycle that my buddy buggz is going to paint for my buddy here in town


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt for a homie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll be hitting you up this winter.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2008, 04:10 PM~11287116
> *KEEP FEEDING HIM POSITIVE ... THEN SEEN WHAT HE IS DOIN AT 20
> 
> NICE TO HEAR STORIES LIKE THAT
> *


 Yeah...He's definetly got a bright future if he keeps it up.. awsome work.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks serious hydros


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11266489
> *THANKS AUSTIN ACE!
> 
> JUST TRYING TO GET RECOGNIZED
> ...


how much for a skate board? :0


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

pm me it all depends on what you want


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt 
aye ill give you a call sometime this coming week some shit happend here


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11266489
> *THANKS AUSTIN ACE!
> 
> JUST TRYING TO GET RECOGNIZED
> ...


nice work dogg keep it up


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11266489
> *THANKS AUSTIN ACE!
> 
> JUST TRYING TO GET RECOGNIZED
> ...


Nice work kid......


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

cant wait homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

lil man does great work and dependable will post pics later


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 11 2008, 07:41 AM~12122482
> *lil man does great work and dependable will post pics later
> *


THANKS DAVID!  POST THEM PICS OF THE PLATES!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THIS DECK IS FOR SALE PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!


DECK STILL NEEDS TO BE CLEARED 50 BUCKS!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 11 2008, 02:56 PM~12127492
> *THIS DECK IS FOR SALE PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!
> DECK STILL NEEDS TO BE CLEARED 50 BUCKS!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn lil homie, you do nice work. do you have any more pics it looks good. i want to see more :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks


ill post more pics when the board is cleared


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

some people just got it others just dont


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

A CAR I HOOKED UP THIS WEEKEND SILVER LEAFING PURPLE DOUBLE FINE LINES


LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE NEEDS LEAFING STRIPING ETC ON YOUR RIDE! IM VERY VERY REASONABLE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 11 2008, 04:47 PM~12127412
> *THANKS DAVID!  POST THEM PICS OF THE PLATES!
> *


dropped off thursday picked up monday . he even works weekends :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















wish i would of took a pic of before


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

keep at it brotha!!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

good work little homie i need my town car done, let me know when u got time in how long,


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

youve been gettin down jake..........


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1+Nov 12 2008, 01:29 AM~12133041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

You got some talent young homie.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Nov 12 2008, 04:33 PM~12137991
> *You got some talent young homie.
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12132057
> *keep at it brotha!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO! POST SOME OF YOUR WORK UP!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn I can't wait til you can travel


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you have any pics of Jimmys Truck...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Nov 12 2008, 08:08 PM~12140169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERES SOME


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 12 2008, 09:21 PM~12140290
> *ITLL BE PRETTY SOON!!
> 
> HERES SOME
> ...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:
good work. where you located?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 12 2008, 09:08 PM~12140903
> *:thumbsup:
> good work. where you located?
> *


THANKS! IM IN FRESNO


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

good work. and it will only get better.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 13 2008, 02:58 PM~12147242
> *good work. and it will only get better.
> *


x2 thats why im going to wait till hes 20 to touch my car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

















































just playing we will hook up soon ill give u those other parts


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 14 2008, 07:51 PM~12160809
> *x2 thats why im going to wait till hes 20 to  touch my car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just playing we will hook up soon ill give u those other parts
> *


hahaha


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

TTT. :biggrin: Put some new work up!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

FLAMES-PINSTRIPING-GRAFIX-PATTERNS-SILVER LEAFING-GOLD LEAFING-KANDY LEAFING


BEST DEALS IN THE VALLEY!!
FRESNO,CA
559-455-7805


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

SOME PAINTING AND PATTERNS IVE DONE!

HOK KANDY PURPLE AND PLUM CRAZY BASE WITH SILVER FANS KANDY LEAFING AND TAPE SHADES


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

NICE WORK JAKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 16 2008, 07:40 PM~12174530
> *NICE WORK JAKE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 5 2008, 06:10 PM~11268752
> *Damn, for a second I thought it was a 15 year old stripper......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 16 2008, 07:14 PM~12174266
> *SOME PAINTING AND PATTERNS IVE DONE!
> 
> HOK KANDY PURPLE AND PLUM CRAZY BASE WITH SILVER FANS KANDY LEAFING AND TAPE SHADES
> ...


 :0 nice work buddy


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

DAMN MAN!!!! THE LIL DUDE HAS MAJOR SKILLS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 1 2008, 12:45 AM~12300062
> *DAMN MAN!!!! THE LIL DUDE HAS MAJOR SKILLS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 1 2008, 02:45 AM~12300062
> *DAMN MAN!!!! THE LIL DUDE HAS MAJOR SKILLS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 where you from lil homie


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 1 2008, 02:41 AM~12300109
> *x2 where you from lil homie
> *


Im located in fresno cali


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 1 2008, 01:45 AM~12300062
> *DAMN MAN!!!! THE LIL DUDE HAS MAJOR SKILLS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS !


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NICE WORK.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Dec 1 2008, 06:58 PM~12306744
> *THANKS !
> 
> 
> ...


nice eskateboard homie, you do good work, heres 1 i did, 








:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:0 Damn, good work.Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

you have a gift, anybody can paint, but when it comes to striping, thats a gift


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

NICE WORK JAKE


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt for some clean work.you need to take a road trip to h-town.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE!


HERES SOME UPDATED WORK

MY LITTLE WORK TABLE IM SPRAYING UP WITH SOME PATTERNS WITH FANS TAPESHADES AND SOME LEAFING AND STRIPING ALL HOOKED UP IN ABOUT 2 HRS

OTHER SIDE IS GOING TO GET FLAMED UP TOMMOROW!


LEAFING TIME (BEFORE THE BLUE CANDY)










AFTER THE BLUE CANDY AND SOME TAPE SHADES WITH A LITTLE BIT OF STRIPING




















SOME ZENITHS I HOOKED UP FOR DADYSGIRL! VARIGATED LEAFING WITH PURPLE AND PINK STRIPING!









JAKE
559-455-7805
FRESNO CALI


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 29 2008, 12:37 AM~12549505
> *nice work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

PM? INBOX IS FULL EMPTY IT


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

inbox is empty now


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

im going to b lookin to hook up with you hopefully around march or april ive got aq 69 impala candy magenta lookin to change it up with some work. your work lookin good


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jan 1 2009, 08:24 PM~12580113
> *im going to b lookin to hook up with you hopefully around march or april ive got aq 69 impala candy magenta lookin to change it up with some work. your work lookin good
> *


thanks man.. yeah just hit me up im ready anytime


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

u never got back to me with a price


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 05:47 PM~12587334
> *u never got back to me with a price
> *


tryed to pm you right now wont let me says your box is full


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

k well its empty now


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

nice work bro, keep at it. do you do any scrolling or just dagger style? what type of spray gun you use for your patterns n paint, looks clean


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

im going to start on scrolling soon ill maybe try it tommorow and show all you guys how i did on my first try... i just use some harbor freight throw away guns for my paint and patterns cant afford to get me a sata or iwata right now so i have to deal with the the cheapys


----------



## Mr.Caprice 66 (Dec 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Caprice 66_@Jan 3 2009, 12:08 AM~12591086
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 2 2009, 09:34 PM~12589312
> *im going to start on scrolling soon ill maybe try it tommorow and show all you guys how i did on my first try... i just use some harbor freight throw away guns for my paint and patterns cant afford to get me a sata or iwata right now so i have to deal with the the cheapys
> *


still looks good for the cheapy guns, i got a used iwata in the garage that i bought for patterns that i havent used, eventually gotta dust it off :biggrin: check on ebay bro, found mine for $150, just gotta try all kinds of listings, cause sometimes people put them in the wrong category, or have a title that wont show up in certain searches and then you come up :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Im going to look for a good gun soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 2 2009, 09:34 PM~12589312
> *im going to start on scrolling soon ill maybe try it tommorow and show all you guys how i did on my first try... i just use some harbor freight throw away guns for my paint and patterns cant afford to get me a sata or iwata right now so i have to deal with the the cheapys
> *


Me too. Used it for the base, flake and clear :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 5 2009, 09:13 AM~12609984
> *Me too. Used it for the base, flake and clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there actually not bad guns but once there used once afterwards there junk


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Funny thing is, even when it was brand new it would leak out of the nozzle  Still sprays good. Just have to clean out it out good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

what gun did you get from harbor frieght, thinking of gettin me one for the primer and base and just use the iwata for the candies and clear


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i used the harbor freight gun for primer twice and the second time i used it the trigger broke while i was painting :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 7 2009, 11:41 PM~12640179
> *what gun did you get from harbor frieght, thinking of gettin me one for the primer and base and just use the iwata for the candies and clear
> *


This is the one I used, just used it again on this bumper earlier today  Got my lil stands from Harbor Freight too :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2009, 11:46 PM~12640219
> *i used the harbor freight gun for  primer twice and the second time i used it the trigger broke while i was painting :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 8 2009, 06:06 PM~12646131
> *This is the one I used, just used it again on this bumper earlier today  Got my lil stands from Harbor Freight too :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks like good results for a cheapy, how much they run? i just want it to paint my bucket :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 8 2009, 05:06 PM~12646131
> *This is the one I used, just used it again on this bumper earlier today  Got my lil stands from Harbor Freight too :0
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the one i got just differnt color


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

same gun i have zack low fairlane there cheap over here they run 10 bucks a gun sometimes on sale for 8


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jan 8 2009, 10:41 PM~12649220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might have changed the color, because when I went there the other day I thought I seen that they were purplish :biggrin:


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

Good work bro.
And, Gotta love Harbor freight


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 8 2009, 11:04 PM~12649447
> *looks like the one i got just differnt color
> 
> 
> ...


i gots that one ,,they work real good :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

A PANEL I HOOKED UP TODAY ALONG WITH A ROAD KING PLATE!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

what are you using to spray with when you do your fan patterns??


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

keep up the good work home boy


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

Been out of the game for 10 yrs now, how do you get the metallic effect??


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

where do you stay? what airlines do you perfer?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 18 2009, 11:37 AM~12740149
> *where do you stay? what airlines do you perfer?
> *


FRESNO CALI! FLY ME OUT THERE! :biggrin: HAHAHAH

THE VIEW OF THE GOLD PEARL FANS IN THE SUN WITH THE TOTUM POLE!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

are the fan patterns just done with gold pearl mixed in clear?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 18 2009, 01:04 PM~12740778
> *FRESNO CALI! FLY ME OUT THERE!  :biggrin:  HAHAHAH
> 
> THE VIEW OF THE GOLD PEARL FANS IN THE SUN WITH THE TOTUM POLE!
> ...


you say when ill get the ticket and start hosing down the floor of the garage!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 18 2009, 09:04 PM~12744905
> *
> *


sup jake :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744956
> *sup jake :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 18 2009, 09:11 PM~12744982
> *whats up bro
> *


hangin out ,waiting for my bike frame so i can get it to you :cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Im ready whenever you are


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 18 2009, 09:16 PM~12745025
> *Im ready whenever you are
> *


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

nice work man!
your shit looks clean!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Putting out some clean work lil homie


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r+Jan 18 2009, 10:42 PM~12745346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2009, 10:44 PM~12745930
> *Putting out some clean work lil homie
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY LIL MAN KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK.... U GOT 1 HELL OF A FUTURE AHEAD OF YOU. YOU DO BETTER WORK THEN GROWN MEN, THAT BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

damn bro, you do some sick work!! Keep it up! uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

bad ass little mofo get yours homie haters gonna hate but keep dropping those badass skills soon it will make it to the lowrider mag and then what can they say your work is the shit little homie keep it up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for my lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wow! very impressive!!! it actually pisses me off a little :cheesy: :biggrin: KEEP IT UP!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 PM~12988979
> *wow! very impressive!!! it actually pisses me off a little :cheesy:  :biggrin: KEEP IT UP!
> *


lol why


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12989399
> *lol why
> *


everyone should start at your age. i wish i did, thats all


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

REALLY RECENT WORK HAVE TO POST MORE PHOTOS OF A TRUCK I RECENTLY DID AND A FEW PANELS

CANDIED LEAFED AND STRIPED AND LETTERED DONY BY ME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 13 2009, 10:30 PM~12999672
> *REALLY RECENT WORK HAVE TO POST MORE PHOTOS OF A TRUCK I RECENTLY DID AND A FEW PANELS
> 
> CANDIED LEAFED AND STRIPED AND LETTERED DONY BY ME
> ...


 :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES A TOTUM POLE I HOOKED UP JUST FOR FUN!













EXAMPLE OF MY SILVER LEAF AND CANDY LEAF


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13013969
> *HERES A TOTUM POLE I HOOKED UP JUST FOR FUN!
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good jake


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

nice work again man!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Feb 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13014750
> *nice work again man!
> *


thanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO, KEEP IT UP!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

your sick man do you ever come up to the bay???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

been waiting to post this truck up!!


a truck i did a couple weeks back done in 2 days for the street trucks photo shoot!

what do you guys thinkk??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 21 2009, 09:20 PM~13072644
> *been waiting to post this truck up!!
> a truck i did a couple weeks back done in 2 days for the street trucks photo shoot!
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: 

looks really good jake


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

damn very good work youll make it big for sure


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW Now this fell has a bite future ahead of him.Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Jake, even though I havent met you. I see the true potential in your work. Ive been lucky enough to own some true timeless art pieces iN my book WALT is the best striper that we have seen . your very talented **, with time im sure you will be up there as well.Im impressed with your work but most of all your love for the game. heres some insperation for you! From the master Walt Prey.Peace!! Jose Barba / Premier car club CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13072854
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> looks really good jake
> *


X'S 2


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Feb 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13020216
> *your sick man do you ever come up to the bay???
> *



??? and whats the price for a skate deck with my name on the bottom. can you do graffiti if not maybe i can send you a pic with my name taged and you put it on a board for me


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Feb 23 2009, 10:41 AM~13085353
> *??? and whats the price for  a  skate deck with my name on  the bottom. can you do graffiti if not maybe i can send you  a pic with my name taged and you put it on a board for me
> *


i havent traveled anywhere yet

pm me on the price send the pic and i can do it


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 23 2009, 03:39 PM~13088928
> *i havent traveled anywhere yet
> 
> pm me on the price send the pic and i can do it
> *


hey jake u got some good lookin work and your definatly ahead of your time so keep it up!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup little homie :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:19 AM~13075057
> *Jake, even though I havent met you. I see the true potential in your work. Ive been lucky enough to own some true timeless art pieces  iN my book WALT is the best striper that we have seen . your very talented , with time im sure you will be up there as well.Im impressed with your work but most of all your love for the game. heres some insperation for you! From the master Walt Prey.Peace!! Jose Barba / Premier car club CITY OF ANGELS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT BRO!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13072644
> *been waiting to post this truck up!!
> a truck i did a couple weeks back done in 2 days for the street trucks photo shoot!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

clean ass work lil homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i wish i had these skills so i can do my own pinstriping as well!! haha
good ass work bro keep it up.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

work looks real good homie !


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 28 2009, 07:56 PM~13141315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good jake....those kandy leafings are bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

lookin good homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 28 2009, 10:56 PM~13141315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :biggrin:  

I have a question, do you have to clear over the leafing? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup jake!!!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

seen the board at the autorama show :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13301465
> *seen the board at the autorama show  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Mar 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13301465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

good jobby job yougin.... i too started customizning at your age...good luck with all!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice work i be giving you a call!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Keep at it bro... and have fun while you do it.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a jake you do great work mini impressionc bike club appreciates the work you have done on our bikes keep up the good work you got talent.i have a frame and finders for you when you have time lmk.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

ANYONE IN THE AREA CHECK OUT THIS YOUNGSTA! HE GOT DOWN WITH THE LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING ON MY O.G WIRES.  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup jake


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

keep it up i was your age when i a bit younger then you when i got in to painting


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT for the little homie


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW just amazing!!! id pull a car from where i live in quincy illinois to fresno just so i can say that i had u stripe it.


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jake Pm sent


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks everybody!



> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@May 12 2009, 03:24 AM~13860355
> *WOW just amazing!!! id pull a car from where i live in quincy illinois to fresno just so i can say that i had u stripe it.
> *



BRING IT DOWN BRO! I CAN HAVE IT DONE IN THREE DAYS!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Apr 13 2009, 05:11 AM~13559407
> *ANYONE IN THE AREA CHECK OUT THIS YOUNGSTA! HE GOT DOWN WITH THE LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING ON MY O.G WIRES.  :biggrin:
> *


X2

mY Z's and amps came out nice.....I'll get some pics up one of these days


Might have some bikes that will need your touch Jake, I'll let you know soon


----------



## DjBlak805 (May 13, 2009)

dats firme homie. i burly turned 18 nd started striping and leafing bout 6 months ago too. but u got some good work.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wud up homie did u get my pm


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

your work looks real good keep it up just keep the work in your heart not in your head u got a good thing going :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang Bro, you do awesome work... Keep it up. Dont let them haters get you down....... Remember...... "IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS, YOU AINT DOING YOUR JOB" I live in so cali but when my car is ready for leafing, ill hit u up!


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

back 2 the top


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Congrats on the cover of Street Trucks Jake! That bitch came out beautiful


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Mar 17 2009, 06:29 AM~13302972
> *hell yeah looked good at the hok booth
> 
> 
> ...


 loks like alsa and h.o.c.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

what up jake hows it going?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 14 2008, 09:56 PM~12161829
> *hahaha
> *


BY THE TIME HE S 20 PRICE WILL HAVE GONE UP "INFLATION" MEETS DEMAND . GOOD WORK bRO ..


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

